# 11.0 buildworld fail



## max21 (Jan 16, 2017)

I’m trying to buildworld using FreeBSD 11.0.  What is it user for?  How would I workaround this error?  It fails since 11.0 - 11.0-p7 and I am abouts to jump ship (back to 10.2 or even 8.2)


```
Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libgssapi_krb5
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2017)

What's in /etc/make.conf and/or /etc/src.conf?


----------



## max21 (Jan 16, 2017)

At one time or another I had to include lines 1 - 7 to get 11.0-rc to build.  Then came the BHYVE warning in the *first* RELEASE.  After that, updates would never build for me.

```
WITH_CLANG=yes
WITH_CLANG_FULL=yes
WITH_CLANG_EXTRA=yes
WITH_CLANG_IS_CC=yes
cc=/usr/local/libexec/ccache.world/clang
cc=/usr/local/libexec/ccache.world/clang++
cc=/usr/local/libexec/ccache.world/clang-cpp

BUILD_STATIC=1
NSWAPDEV=2
WITH_PKGNG=1

OPTIONS_UNSET= DEBUG TESTS PROFILE NFS_NOSERVER
WITHOUT_DEBUG=1
WITHOUT_TESTS=1
WITHOUT_PROFILE=1
WITHOUT_NFS_NOSERVER=1

OPTIONS_UNSET= ATM USB LPR RCMDS
WITHOUT_ATM=1
WITHOUT_USB=1
WITHOUT_LPR=1
WITHOUT_RCMDS=1

OPTIONS_UNSET= CUPS NLS DOCS
WITHOUT_CUPS=1
WITHOUT_NLS=1
NOPORTDOCS=1


WITHOUT_BHYVE=yes
WITHOUT_X11=yes
WITHOUT_NEW_XORG=yes

#WRKDIRPREFIX=/ram
WARNING_PKG_INSTALL_EOL="YES"
WITH_OPENSSL_PORT=yes
FORCE_PKG_REGISTER=yes
#DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes
#WITHOUT_CHECK=yes
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2017)

I suggest you remove everything.

This one is actually dangerous:

```
FORCE_PKG_REGISTER=yes
```
Never use that!


----------



## max21 (Jan 17, 2017)

I removed make.conf ...

```
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> World build completed on Tue Jan 17 06:30:18 UTC 2017
--------------------------------------------------------------
```
Thanks *SirDice*.  I was about to revert to 10.2

```
FORCE_PKG_REGISTER=yes
```
and *Never* again!


----------

